
What a Prehistoric Monument Reveals about the Value of Maintenance - mpweiher
https://medium.com/the-long-now-foundation/what-a-prehistoric-monument-reveals-about-the-value-of-maintenance-4d1b89343984
======
tempguy9999
While this was interesting it feels fluffy. I'd like more in there.

But on a tech point, I noticed this page thrashing my internetz as it opened.
They download huge, hi res images then scale them down.

Total text on that page: 7346 bytes

Total size of main images: ~8.67 MB

3 orders of magnitude more bandwidth, for what? They could have made them
clickable. This is just a waste of bandwidth from bad design.

------
dtjohnnyb
Sean Carroll had an interesting podcast recently
[https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/2019/08/19/60-l...](https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/2019/08/19/60-lynne-
kelly-on-memory-palaces-ancient-and-modern/) where the guest put forward the
theory that a lot of prehistoric monuments (e.g. Stonehenge) were actually
memory palaces
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci)
which the builders used to remember all their cultural knowledge.

Wonder if this horse was one of those?

------
laurent123456
Why do they write the years like "01819", "00819"? Never seen that before.

~~~
Rainymood
See footnote [1]:

"[1] The Long Now Foundation uses five digit dates to serve as a reminder of
the time scale that we endeavor to work in. Since our flagship project, the
Clock of the Long Now, is meant to run well past the Gregorian year 10,000,
the extra zero is to solve the deca-millennium bug which will come into effect
in about 8,000 years."

~~~
gorkish
They are however totally cool with the arbitrary year zero, and also never
mind the last five billion years or so.

